
Gopher Support in Pleroma - im3w1l
https://blog.soykaf.com/post/gopher-support-in-pleroma/
======
zafiro17
Not everyone uses/likes gopher, but I do. I'm very grateful someone thought to
do this. How funny that a gopher feed (pheed?) basically suits the purpose
that an alternative stack requiring lots of HTML and javascript does at much
greater effort? Gopher is not for everybody, but its simplicity is its charm.
Bonus, just discovered pleroma, which is interesting to me as well.

